# Members I follow...



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2018)

Is there somewhere I can "click" to see posts / threads of members I follow ??

A shortcut type thing ....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 11, 2018)

If you go into the profile of the member you follow and click on the information tab there is a option to look at all their post or threads. Not sure that is exactly what you wanted but it will get you the result.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks Brian...


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 11, 2018)

Good question Dave.
I hovered on my name at the top and it dropped down a window of choices. Down the right column was "People You Follow".
Not really what you were hoping for, but it gets you to that list.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks Sonny


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 7, 2020)

So how do you see who's following you?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 8, 2020)

I found it...  don't know how I got there....


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 8, 2020)

daveomak said:


> I found it...  don't know how I got there....
> 
> View attachment 439212


LOL! Thanks Dave, I think...
When I logged on a couple of months ago after not being around for a while, I could swear in my account/profile/settings there were a few names listed who were following me (Why I don't know. I tend to wander).
2 or 3 weeks ago I got a notification that such and such was now following me. I didn't think much about it.  A few days ago I got curious and tried to find that list and can't find it. Maybe they're "un" following me now!
Dan


----------

